# Who is your SFF lookey likey? :)



## Ensign Shah (Aug 25, 2015)

Inspired by the 'post your pic' thread and my search for an Avatar picture that looks like me. Here is my SFF lookey likey. Please share yours! 

 



Can you place my younger self's doppelgänger?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Aug 25, 2015)

This was pointed out by a Chronner, but I have to admit it's pretty spot on


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 25, 2015)

Apparently, if you put a pair of sunglasses on me, I bear a passing resemblance to a killer robot from the future. We call this pic "the Turnerator".


----------



## Hex (Aug 25, 2015)

Though I just can't get the hair right...


----------



## psikeyhackr (Aug 25, 2015)

OK, you asked for it:











ROFL

psik


----------



## Ensign Shah (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm hoping your personality traits aren't similar to you lookey likey's.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 25, 2015)

Psi, are you sure that's not @Bowler1? Wait, it's not a RAYGUN.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 25, 2015)

Well, now. According to Google reverse image search using my bio pic, I look like this guy, who appears to be a science fiction author in Bangladesh, by the name of Md. Jafor Iqbals:







Which is interesting, because he does bear a remarkable resemblance to my brother. Who is not from Bangladesh. But this guy also has our trademark cowlick wave, and my brother's mustache.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Aug 25, 2015)

Ensign Shah said:


> I'm hoping your personality traits aren't similar to you lookey likey's.



I can't really say, I have never seen the movie.  A nephew told me that I look like Samuel Jackson but I have never been into the bald look so I had to find a picture with hair.  LOL   The beard is more like Mirror Spock though.

psik


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Aug 25, 2015)

Do you have Mr Jackson's charisma, sangfroid and general coolness as well,Psikey?


----------



## Ensign Shah (Aug 25, 2015)

@TheDustyZebra. Brilliant!  Although, I have to say he isn't your lookey likey at all!


----------



## psikeyhackr (Aug 25, 2015)

hardsciencefanagain said:


> Do you have Mr Jackson's charisma, sangfroid and general coolness as well,Psikey?



Probably not.






I haven't worn a dial watch since the 70s.

This is what you get for sangfroid:






psik


----------



## steelyglint (Aug 26, 2015)

Well, if Gandalf had taken a shine to some hobbit wench, resulting in a hybrid about the size of a medium-size bloke - long silver-grey hair, long silver-grey beard, skinny - it'd probably be me. 

And if only Donkeyboils College of Sorcery hadn't flat refused to let me even apply (every time I tried the pen dried up and the paper turned greasy), I might have had some of the talent, too. Instead I'm 5'7" with oversize hairy feet and a penchant for odd hats - I wear a bowler 5 days a week in the shop.................. because a customer gave it to me one day and said, "now you look like a chap who sells books." As he passes the shop most days I sort of have to wear it. Its a bit of fun and people occasionally ask if they can take a picture when I stand by the door, and not being one to pass up a bit of free publicity (even if the only other person who sees it is his dad in Dusseldorf when he gets home) I'm usually up for it. 

For some reason I keep getting flashes of the old Homepride adverts with the flour-graders. 

One customer told me somebody he knew had asked him who the hasidic bloke in the bookshop was. Maybe the bowler is a bad idea.

I could get a top hat, but I usually dress mostly in black (I like black shirts, so quite often _entirely_ in black), and I'd look like a funeral director who'd found a job that was slightly less smelly. Besides, Matt 'The Hat' who runs a vinyl/Cassette/CD/DVD shop in Barnstaple (Quick! Bask in the publicity, Matt) has got that covered, and he's been wearing his ragged topper since I met him back in the early 90s.

I actually get called 'ZeeZee', as in ZZ Top, by a local chap known as 'Caxton'. Sadly, the beard isn't a ZZ Top or a Gandalf yet. I put it at somewhere longer than a Billy Connolly, but shorter than a Tutankhamun. The hair is the full-on Gandalf, though. Just glad I'm skinny or I'd be getting asked to do the Santa thing a little under 4 months from now.

.


----------



## steelyglint (Aug 26, 2015)

Far be it from me to complain - perish the thought. But, *Ensign Shah*, that there 'like' could very well end up being most unfortunate should the city fathers in York see it. As I understand it, the charge, under Yorkshire law, for looking sideways at something from Lancashire, let alone _liking_ it, is medium-treason, and punishable by several days suspension, by a sensitive and necessary anatomical component, on an elastic rope, from the top of the Minster.

Your only chance for redemption now is to carve three Hail Geoffrey Boycotts into the turf at Elland Road and sacrifice a Duncan Fearnley bat before the main gates at Headingly. If the smoke drifts into the ground you're in the clear. If it drifts away emigrate - Rochdale will take the odd refugee from the overly-harsh vengeance of the Infernal Fellowship of the White Rose.

Remember - no-one expects the Sowerby Inquisition.

.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Aug 26, 2015)

Aaaaaaah! You're from Lancashire? That should've been declared before you wrote on this thread 

I will seek forgiveness by immersing my self in tea and Parkin and this should appease our blessed leader Brian. No way am I going to Rochdale!!!!


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Aug 26, 2015)

TheDustyZebra said:


> According to Google reverse image search using my bio pic, I look like this guy,



I tried that just now. Image number 12 on the list was Robin Williams. Made feel a little bit weepy.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Aug 26, 2015)

Kerrybuchanan said:


> I tried that just now. Image number 12 on the list was Robin Williams. Made feel a little bit weepy.


It's clearly broken!


----------



## Michael Coorlim (Aug 27, 2015)

In high school I looked like either Eddie Vedder or David Koresh depending on who you asked.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Aug 27, 2015)

Michael Coorlim said:


> In high school I looked like either Eddie Vedder or David Koresh depending on who you asked.


Pictures? Just so we can make an informed decision.


----------



## Vaz (Aug 27, 2015)

No idea although someone once said I was Vin Diesel out of Pitch Black


----------



## Alex The G and T (Aug 27, 2015)

My Daughters' friends call me Hagrid.

Before _those_ movies came out, I was Cactus Jack.

http://shitloadsofwrestling.tumblr.com/post/71774636475/cactus-jack-1994-i-didnt-realize-this-but


----------



## Michael Coorlim (Aug 27, 2015)

Ensign Shah said:


> Pictures? Just so we can make an informed decision.



I wish I had some! But I spent the ages of 12-20 avoiding cameras whenever I could.


----------



## Anushka Mokosh (Sep 4, 2015)

Some of my friends say my hair looks like that of movieHagrid. Those who are more kind say it is more of a bookHermione. ahahah Aside from that, I really don't know.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Sep 4, 2015)

@Anushka Mokosh, we'll go with Hermione.


----------



## Anushka Mokosh (Sep 4, 2015)

Ensign Shah said:


> @Anushka Mokosh, we'll go with Hermione.


Very kind of you. XD Here is a pic of mine so you may compare since I'm home now.


Spoiler


----------



## Ensign Shah (Sep 4, 2015)

@Anushka Mokosh. Great pic and definitely more Hermione than Hagrid!!!!!


----------



## Anushka Mokosh (Sep 4, 2015)

Ensign Shah said:


> @Anushka Mokosh. Great pic and definitely more Hermione than Hagrid!!!!!


Thank you. XD


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 4, 2015)

A girl at school once said I looked like the (pre-decapitated) Headless Horseman in Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Sep 4, 2015)

thaddeus6th said:


> A girl at school once said I looked like the (pre-decapitated) Headless Horseman in Sleepy Hollow.


She clearly liked you.


----------



## Anushka Mokosh (Sep 4, 2015)

Ensign Shah said:


> She clearly liked you.


I second this. She was definitely losing her head over you.


----------



## sliver magpie (Sep 5, 2015)

I found the exact match, it's a mirror image totally identical.

Ah, no wait! Sorry, sorry, I've misunderstood. I thought it was to be a 'lookey likely' of your mother-in-law.

I'll try again, one that's a true 'lookey likely' of me.
 
It's like looking in a mirror, honestly!!!!!!


----------



## Ensign Shah (Sep 5, 2015)

I'll try again said:
			
		

> 24874[/ATTACH]
> It's like looking in a mirror, honestly!!!!!!



Although we haven't seen any proof, we all definitely believe you.


----------



## cyberpunkdreams (Sep 12, 2015)

I totally nail the T-1000:






[Although I have a beard and my ears don't stick out so much!]


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 13, 2015)

Brigadier Alistair Lethbridge Stewart .


----------



## Droflet (Sep 15, 2015)

Well Baylor, sounds to me like you need a doctor.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 15, 2015)

Droflet said:


> Well Baylor, sounds to me like you need a doctor.



I could have probably worded  that one better then I did. (LOL)


----------



## hopewrites (Sep 15, 2015)

Ensign Shah said:


> It's clearly broken!


clearly, I got Bruce Campbell...

others have said:




and I'm not inclined to disagree (even if they are wrong. I dont want to know. She's so adorable.)

ok gave the reverse search thing another go, different picture and added "sci fi character" after
got this




which I think seems rather me.


----------



## Droflet (Sep 15, 2015)

Hmm. Or so I've been told.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Sep 15, 2015)

hopewrites said:


> (even if they are wrong. I dont want to know. She's so adorable.)


 They are not wrong, you are equally adorable!


----------



## Jeremy M. Gottwig (Oct 3, 2015)

Given my affinity for small, wireframe glasses, probably Daniel Jackson (Spader more than Shanks):






Then I started shaving my head, so I don't know anymore.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 3, 2015)

Ah, interesting. But you know, he has hair. Right?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh! I forgot about this one for Worldcon 2005, in Glasgow, in my Matrix coat and boots:
https://web.archive.org/web/2009032...otsman.com/ViewArticle.aspx?articleid=2648939

Am afraid the pic there is small, but the original article no longer seems to be up on Scotsman.com.


----------



## hopewrites (Oct 5, 2015)

Jeremy M. Gottwig said:


> I don't know anymore.


You look kinda Vin Diesel-y to me so I found this





I think it's from the Pacifier, rather than Riddick, but seemed to be more the right direction


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 5, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> Oh! I forgot about this one for Worldcon 2005, in Glasgow, in my Matrix coat and boots:
> https://web.archive.org/web/2009032...otsman.com/ViewArticle.aspx?articleid=2648939
> 
> Am afraid the pic there is small, but the original article no longer seems to be up on Scotsman.com.


Great pic Brian.


----------



## Mad Alice (Oct 5, 2015)

Vaz said:


> No idea although someone once said I was Vin Diesel out of Pitch Black


I would have to say you look more like "The Martian".



 


Though I think you beat him to flinders with those eyelashes. 

Some person that was trying to borrow my car said I reminded him of this one.  Hair and chin are much the same. The rest I refuse to vouch for as the bloke really needed the car at the time.  No overbite, and eyes are a bit different for a start.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 5, 2015)

@Mad Alice. I can't place the picture. Where's it from? Yours not Vaz's lookey likey.


----------



## Mad Alice (Oct 5, 2015)

Ensign Shah said:


> @Mad Alice. I can't place the picture. Where's it from? Yours not Vaz's lookey likey.


 
Its Deborah Ann Woll's playing vampiress
Jessica Hamby in True Blood, hence the overbite comment.



 

 

 in character    

 and of the actress out of her character.


----------



## ratsy (Oct 5, 2015)

I remember when Titan AE came out and the dude looked almost just like me at the time. 






I'm not so sure any more, since that was 15 years ago!


----------



## Mad Alice (Oct 5, 2015)

ratsy said:


> I remember when Titan AE came out and the dude looked almost just like me at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you switched the ring to the next finger over since then.


----------



## Vaz (Oct 5, 2015)

Thats the second time I've been told I resemble him!... If only...Hahaha


----------



## Vaz (Oct 5, 2015)

@Ensign Shah 

Your Sci-Fi Looka Likey is Definitely Thandie Newton out of The Chronicles of Riddick

You just need a Necromancer dress!


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't everyone have a necromancer dress lying about?  See first post for my lookey likey @Vaz but I'll take Thandie Newton gratefully!!!!


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 5, 2015)

My daughter looks like a gorgeous little tree dwelling fairy.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 6, 2015)

Mad Alice said:


> I would have to say you look more like "The Martian".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She could bite me any time she pleases.


----------



## Mad Alice (Oct 6, 2015)

Droflet said:


> She could bite me any time she pleases.


 That is kind of how she became a successful Vampire, so I assume the business plan is working in that regard.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 27, 2015)

@Ensign Shah 

Got one for you   (from: http://www.theguardian.com/culture/gallery/2015/oct/27/a-history-of-star-trek-fashion-in-pictures) :


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 27, 2015)

Is this your lookey likey or mine?


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 27, 2015)

Ensign Shah said:


> Is this your lookey likey or mine?


I might be able to pull that look off, you never know...


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 27, 2015)

Can't be me... a woman in this weather and my age needs thicker tights and longer skirts.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 27, 2015)

You're far too modesty Shah. I'm sure you'd put her to shame. Well, you know, kinda.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 27, 2015)

Space is obviously warmer and requires more leg access.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 27, 2015)

No one does it better than Nichelle.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 27, 2015)

Ensign Shah said:


> No one does it better than Nichelle.


She does look stunning there...


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 27, 2015)

@Venusian Broon and @Droflet... your pics I notice are missing...


----------



## Droflet (Oct 27, 2015)

Ah, got me. I'm ugly.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 27, 2015)

Ensign Shah said:


> @Venusian Broon and @Droflet... your pics I notice are missing...


I did try to come up with one, but apparently I don't seem to have a SFF face...I shall ponder tonight and have a piccy search, shall I?


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 27, 2015)

Droflet said:


> Ah, got me. I'm ugly.



Give over Droflet! You are practically perfect in ever way.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 27, 2015)

Well, that's true of course. Just not, like you, above the neck. But thanks for your usual positive feedback.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 27, 2015)

Ensign Shah said:


> @Venusian Broon and @Droflet... your pics I notice are missing...



Got it....

*Judge Dredd...................................................................................................Venusian Broon




 

 *


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 27, 2015)

Brilliant!


----------



## Mad Alice (Oct 27, 2015)

I would hazard a young Dan Aykroid or Brendan Fraiser for Venusian Broon, if the chrons meet up snaps are anything to go by.
Sorry, VB, I know neither of these chaps possess your innate flair and style, but for the life of me I cannot trace Pierce Brosnan to a SFF role. 

Edit;  Karl Urban!  Of course! 

As for our mysterious Drofflet I offer;





.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



               Hello kitty, its time to save the universe again.
Hmmmn, just one more inter dimensional sparkplug to change, and then once again, I have saved the universe!


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 27, 2015)

Great work @Mad Alice


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 27, 2015)

Mad Alice said:


> I would hazard a young Dan Aykroid or Brendan Fraiser for Venusian Broon, if the chrons meet up snaps are anything to go by.
> Sorry, VB, I know neither of these chaps possess your innate flair and style, but for the life of me I cannot trace Pierce Brosnan to a SFF role.



Ooh, I'd take a Brendan Fraiser lookie-likey, Alice (you shameless flatterer).   

He tries so hard to copy me, just, as you say, not quite making it 

I haven't seen any picture of you @Mad Alice, so behind your mask I'm going to guess you look a bit like Radha Mitchell...



 

...but more striking and attractive of course


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 27, 2015)

@Mad Alice I think of you as a Dr Who companion, Amy Pond.


----------



## Vince W (Oct 27, 2015)

Venusian Broon said:


> Got it....
> 
> *Judge Dredd...................................................................................................Venusian Broon
> 
> View attachment 25864 View attachment 25863 *



You win the internets today!


----------



## Droflet (Oct 28, 2015)

Oh, all right then, since you're so curious.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Oct 28, 2015)

Now stop that, Droflet!


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 28, 2015)

Looking good


----------



## Droflet (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 1, 2015)

Droflet said:


> Oh, all right then, since you're so curious.
> 
> View attachment 25874



He looks suspiciously like one of my ex-bosses.


----------



## Mad Alice (Nov 6, 2015)

Droflet said:


> Oh, all right then, since you're so curious.
> 
> View attachment 25874


I used to want to marry him when I was nine. I had a thing for bells, and he looked to be a real swinger. 
But seriously Quasimodo was a hero to me when I was young. He had nought. No power, no position, not even his health. And yet he risked it all for the gypsy girl in peril. My dad said its easy to be brave when you are big and important. But harder to do the right thing when everyone is against you.


----------



## Droflet (Nov 7, 2015)

Yep, you got me in a nut shell. I had a hunch you'd like that.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 7, 2015)

Mad Alice said:


> I used to want to marry him when I was nine. I had a thing for bells, and he looked to be a real swinger.
> But seriously Quasimodo was a hero to me when I was young. He had nought. No power, no position, not even his health. And yet he risked it all for the gypsy girl in peril. My dad said its easy to be brave when you are big and important. But harder to do the right thing when everyone is against you.



I think that he's one of the most sympathetic characters in all of literature. Seeing the hand that he got dealt and how he conducted himself throughout  the story , you just can't help but root for him.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Nov 7, 2015)

I've been told I have a resemblance to Pennywise...


   

But I'm _far_ more trim 

pH


----------



## Droflet (Nov 7, 2015)

I suppose you think that's funny.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Nov 7, 2015)

I am officially scared of you @Phyrebrat.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 7, 2015)

Phyrebrat said:


> I've been told I have a resemblance to Pennywise...
> 
> View attachment 26009 View attachment 26010 View attachment 26011
> 
> ...



Pennywise looks friendlier.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Dec 21, 2015)

Well I never really thought I looked like anyone so I asked my wife.

My wife is adamant when I have my beard at the right length I look like a younger and slightly slimmer (red: not as muscly) version of Gerard Butler:


----------



## hopewrites (Dec 31, 2015)

wait wait!

let me explain.

So from what I get the spell on Sophie is that she looks the age she acts, and I recon I got the same spell on me, but instead of adding decades, it's subtracting them... (I would complain, but then people would hate me. And I couldn't bare that.)

That being said, we make the same face when on a cleaning rampage.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Jan 1, 2016)

@hopewrites. Please come to my house and clean.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 1, 2016)

So Hope, when you're finished cleaning can you fly away on the broom?


----------



## Ensign Shah (Jan 3, 2016)

I currently look like this...


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jan 3, 2016)

Pick a Jedi ...


----------



## Jaxx (Jan 7, 2016)

Can't do the Cockney accent mind. I do rock a decent stubble/beard.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Jan 7, 2016)

@Jaxx and you only date supermodels.


----------



## Jaxx (Jan 7, 2016)

Ensign Shah said:


> @Jaxx and you only date supermodels.








Ensign, I wouldn't go that far with Kelly Brook.


----------



## Vince W (Jan 7, 2016)

Ron Howard, only I've managed to keep my hair.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Jan 7, 2016)

Ooooh I love Ron Howard!  Well done on keeping your hair @Vince W


----------



## Ensign Shah (Feb 1, 2016)

My sister - "You are looking a bit Pirates of the Caribbean these days."

Me - "Ooh good, like Penelope Cruz in the new film?"

My sister - "No, more like Johnny Depp. Crazy hair and too much eyeliner."

Me - "Erm, thanks for that!"


----------



## Ensign Shah (Aug 30, 2016)

My daughter may just grow up to be a time traveller...


----------



## Ray Pullar (Aug 30, 2016)

Could have been worse - Ian McShane.  I've been told by strangers at a bar James May in my own case.  Top Gear is almost sf, right?


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 30, 2016)

Ray Pullar said:


> Could have been worse - Ian McShane.  I've been told by strangers at a bar James May in my own case.  Top Gear is almost sf, right?



It will be when we're on that horrid downward slope after Peak oil (when ever that is)


----------



## Ray Pullar (Aug 30, 2016)

I was thinking more Richard Hammond coming back from the dead like Spock & Ripley.   Or Emilio Estevez in Freejack.


----------



## Mad Alice (Aug 30, 2016)

Ensign Shah said:


> View attachment 27404 My sister - "You are looking a bit Pirates of the Caribbean these days."
> 
> Me - "Ooh good, like Penelope Cruz in the new film?"
> 
> ...



Could have been worse.. I was once compared to that blighter on the right of Mr. Depp.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 20, 2022)

Resurrecting another of my threads as I clearly have attention seeking tendencies… roll up, roll up. Who is your lookey likey?


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 21, 2022)

Recent one of myself and mini Ensign Shah. I’ve had to get big glasses as I get old with more headaches… now I am told I look like Edna Node but mini Ensign, who is not mini anymore still looks like a budding time traveller to me


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 21, 2022)

Ensign Shah said:


> Recent one of myself and mini Ensign Shah. I’ve had to get big glasses as I get old with more headaches… now I am told I look like Edna Node but mini Ensign, who is not mini anymore still looks like a budding time traveller to me


I'd go for Wonder woman, rather than Edna - both Linda Carter and Gal Gadot wear glasses (especially Linda's big frames!)  :







If there was a SF universe with the both of you, perhaps Inara Serra and River Tam from _Serenity/Firefly?



_


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 21, 2022)

I think I’ll take those over Edna


----------



## Alex The G and T (Oct 21, 2022)

Hagrid.

Or, if WWF is Fantasy; then Cactus Jack. (Rick Foley)


----------



## psikeyhackr (Oct 22, 2022)

Since I already said I have been told I look like Samuel Jackson or used to. LOL

I have also been told that I sound like a radio announcer, Herb Kent.


----------



## LordOfWizards (Oct 22, 2022)

Robert Carlyle - Stargate Universe


----------



## Mr Cairo (Oct 22, 2022)

In my head I am Nathan Fillion as Mal Reynolds but in Reality I am Toby Jones as Armin Zola


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 22, 2022)

Mr Cairo said:


> In my head I am Nathan Fillion as Mal Reynolds but in Reality I am Toby Jones as Armin Zola


Both very noble characters!


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 22, 2022)

Venusian Broon said:


> If there was a SF universe with the both of you, perhaps Inara Serra and River Tam from _Serenity/Firefly?
> 
> View attachment 94359_


So this SF universe that we are both in, do I still have remove mouldy plates from her room?


----------



## Mr Cairo (Oct 22, 2022)

Ensign Shah said:


> Both very noble characters!



Armin Zola Noble LOL not sure I see it but cheers  

Mini Ensign Shah Sci fi lookalike could be Alida from For All Mankind.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 22, 2022)

Mr Cairo said:


> Armin Zola Noble LOL not sure I see it but cheers
> 
> Mini Ensign Shah Sci fi lookalike could be Alida from For All Mankind.


Well I’m sure his mum thinks he’s nice


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 22, 2022)

Oops


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 22, 2022)

Danny McG said:


> Oops


Oops?


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 22, 2022)

Ensign Shah said:


> So this SF universe that we are both in, do I still have remove mouldy plates from her room?


Space plates with space mould, of course. 

(As an aside, I remember doing that as a teen too. Plates just either stayed where they were or they magically removed themselves. Must be something wired into the teenager brain.  )


----------



## chrispenycate (Oct 22, 2022)

I must have missed this thread lat time - probably because, apart from being avuncular (Which most SFF characters avoid) wy avatar at the time was me with one of innumerable grandnephews, so less winged.
 
Apart from Yoda., as those of you who have already met me can testify. I'm not all that fictionally heroic (and can't get the image to attach, either.)
renamed old avatar copy￼


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 22, 2022)

chrispenycate said:


> I must have missed this thread lat time - probably because, apart from being avuncular (Which most SFF characters avoid) wy avatar at the time was me with one of innumerable grandnephews, so less winged.
> 
> Apart from Yoda., as those of you who have already met me can testify. I'm not all that fictionally heroic (and can't get the image to attach, either.)
> renamed old avatar copy￼


Everyone loves Yoda!


----------



## Mr Cairo (Oct 22, 2022)

chrispenycate said:


> I must have missed this thread lat time - probably because, apart from being avuncular (Which most SFF characters avoid) wy avatar at the time was me with one of innumerable grandnephews, so less winged.
> 
> Apart from Yoda., as those of you who have already met me can testify. I'm not all that fictionally heroic (and can't get the image to attach, either.)
> renamed old avatar copy￼View attachment 94400



Getting a very Terry Pratchett vibe from that pic.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 22, 2022)

Mr Cairo said:


> Getting a very Terry Pratchett vibe from that pic.


I thought…


----------



## chrispenycate (Oct 23, 2022)

Mr Cairo said:


> Getting a very Terry Pratchett vibe from that pic.


Ah, so I should have worn the Pratchett hat - I certainly don't have an avatar of me wearing it.

Actually, I never met the gentleman. As I was mostly high in the Ramtops, and Hogswatch was generally jammed with my relatives the occasion never arose, though I did appreciate his writing a lot. And the afforementioned family did buy me the Hat.

But could the P'Terry be classified as a fantasy character, however fantastic he may have been? He did indeed appear in camio performances during the televised versions of his books, would that suffice? 

He would possibly have been the only human who could have written convincingly of the 2022 politcal and internationl situation.


----------



## Mr Cairo (Oct 23, 2022)

chrispenycate said:


> But could the P'Terry be classified as a fantasy character, however fantastic he may have been? He did indeed appear in camio performances during the televised versions of his books, would that suffice?



Good point but I believe that he gave more than enough to the genre to be an honorary fantasy Figure, If not Wilfred Mott easily fits the bill


----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 23, 2022)

From what people have told me, I look somewhere between the bloke who plays Doctor Strange and just plain strange.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 23, 2022)

Toby Frost said:


> From what people have told me, I look somewhere between the bloke who plays Doctor Strange and just plain strange.


That makes you interesting then


----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 23, 2022)

Behold the moderately amazing powers of Doctor Interesting!


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 23, 2022)

My Japanese nephew Keita has amazing powers of imitation. 

Here he has surprised me as a ninja: 





But this is clearly Dr Evil and mini-me:


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 23, 2022)

Venusian Broon said:


> My Japanese nephew Keita has amazing powers of imitation.
> 
> Here he has surprised me as a ninja:
> 
> ...


He is adorable!


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 23, 2022)

Ensign Shah said:


> He is adorable!


He was so lovely! Just coming up to 3 years old (next month) Hardly any tantrums at all


----------



## Vince W (Oct 23, 2022)

Venusian Broon said:


> He was so lovely! Just coming up to 3 years old (next month) Hardly any tantrums at all


Then you should be proud of yourself. You don't want to set a bad example.


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Oct 31, 2022)

Every day I look more and more like the BFG


----------



## Ensign Shah (Nov 1, 2022)

Ray Zdybrow said:


> Every day I look more and more like the BFG


Lovely


----------



## Guttersnipe (Nov 1, 2022)

I used to look a bit like Luke Skywalker.


----------



## Danny McG (Nov 3, 2022)

Ensign Shah said:


> Oops?


I was posting about a book, wrong thread!


----------



## psikeyhackr (Nov 3, 2022)

Ensign Shah said:


> Oops?


Oops is an alien from Epsilon Eridani.

Really ugly!


----------

